# You shooting the VA ASA state shoot on July 23rd and 24th???



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah I'll be there shooting open C. I'm heading to Nelsonville this weekend and Sherwood next weekend. Hopefully I'll be ready to go by 7/23 I haven't been shooting very good lately.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

I'm in there also..... pretty sure I'm ready just don't know well I'll score


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll be there shooting the known class .Not ready yet but I'll be there .


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I talked to Brandon last week about non qualified shooters being able to shoot for fun, and he said he didn't want to turn any shooter away. He wants people to be able to shoot for fun. That would be awesome. I know 3 years ago, I shot for fun at the ASA at Coyote Creek. I just wasn't able to shoot a qualifier this year, but I sure would like to be able to come and support Brandon's efforts at Liberty.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> I talked to Brandon last week about non qualified shooters being able to shoot for fun, and he said he didn't want to turn any shooter away. He wants people to be able to shoot for fun. That would be awesome. I know 3 years ago, I shot for fun at the ASA at Coyote Creek. I just wasn't able to shoot a qualifier this year, but I sure would like to be able to come and support Brandon's efforts at Liberty.


Glad you brought this up. As a rule Mike Davis does not want any unqualified shooters to shoot at the State Championship. He feels that if anyone wanted to shoot they should of qualified. Not to rain on the parade but please give me a chance to get the final word from Mike before making plans to shoot there. He may change his mind but I need to hear it from him. 

Also on another note: If any of you on here have qualified the ASA website is updated with the qualified shooters. Please take a moment to check your name, class and ASA numbers. If you see any issues please contact me at [email protected] so I can get the issues addressed before the State Shoot. 

Marcy


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> Glad you brought this up. As a rule Mike Davis does not want any unqualified shooters to shoot at the State Championship. He feels that if anyone wanted to shoot they should of qualified. Not to rain on the parade but please give me a chance to get the final word from Mike before making plans to shoot there. He may change his mind but I need to hear it from him.
> 
> Also on another note: If any of you on here have qualified the ASA website is updated with the qualified shooters. Please take a moment to check your name, class and ASA numbers. If you see any issues please contact me at [email protected] so I can get the issues addressed before the State Shoot.
> 
> Marcy


  :mg: :sad:


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

I believe NC is allowing unqualified shooters at the State Championship. I was going to shoot it until I decided to go to Nelsonville.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> Glad you brought this up. As a rule Mike Davis does not want any unqualified shooters to shoot at the State Championship. He feels that if anyone wanted to shoot they should of qualified. Not to rain on the parade but please give me a chance to get the final word from Mike before making plans to shoot there. He may change his mind but I need to hear it from him.
> 
> Also on another note: If any of you on here have qualified the ASA website is updated with the qualified shooters. Please take a moment to check your name, class and ASA numbers. If you see any issues please contact me at [email protected] so I can get the issues addressed before the State Shoot.
> 
> Marcy


I'm sure I'm not aware of all the reasons or the ins and outs but,....I can't see why they woundn't let some one shoot if they want to. Now not letting them count their score I can see no doubt. If you want you score to count then you should have shot a qualifer. With the numbers down in 3D in this area as they are I would like to see it be open to anyone who would like to shoot (atleast for "fun" shooting anyway). 
I sure there are headaches to setting up a shoot like this with a shotgun start and all but I just hate to see shooters turned away. Maybe it would be the death of the "state" shoot, I don't know, I sure there are some good arguements on both sides of the issue. But it would be ashamed to turn away the extra $ and possible interest down the road.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I certainly don't have to come down and shoot. It's been a busy year with Ben getting married, grandchildren being born and celebrating birthdays. I just didn't have time to do a qualifier even though many were available. Supporting Liberty's Archery club efforts is my motivation. Ben would like to shoot for fun as well. If the hammer say's no, then no it is. Precedence has already been set so let's see what happens.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll be there but I don't expect to accomplish much. It may be time to set up a 280 fps bow!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> I certainly don't have to come down and shoot. It's been a busy year with Ben getting married, grandchildren being born and celebrating birthdays. I just didn't have time to do a qualifier even though many were available. Supporting Liberty's Archery club efforts is my motivation. Ben would like to shoot for fun as well. If the hammer say's no, then no it is. Precedence has already been set so let's see what happens.


Not to hijack the thread... but you can always come out to Coyote Creek and shoot for fun. There is a shoot on Saturday. For the competitive folks, they can brush up a little before the state shoot.

Now back out your regularly scheduled show...


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> I'm sure I'm not aware of all the reasons or the ins and outs but,....I can't see why they woundn't let some one shoot if they want to. Now not letting them count their score I can see no doubt. If you want you score to count then you should have shot a qualifer. With the numbers down in 3D in this area as they are I would like to see it be open to anyone who would like to shoot (atleast for "fun" shooting anyway).
> I sure there are headaches to setting up a shoot like this *with a shotgun start* and all but I just hate to see shooters turned away. Maybe it would be the death of the "state" shoot, I don't know, I sure there are some good arguements on both sides of the issue. But it would be ashamed to turn away the extra $ and possible interest down the road.


Does anyone know if the rules for the State shoot are posted on a website... somewhere?
- what time does registration start?
- What is the address for the shoot?
- Will there be assigned groups?
- Can I shoot everything on one day, or do I have to shoot both days?
- Which classes are marked yardage? (i.e. sometimes 'Open C' is half known and half unknown)
- Do I have to chronograph my bow before or after I shoot?
- Do I need to bring my ASA card?
- What is the registration fee?
- What is the payback schedule?
- If I place, do I get a plaque? or money? or both?
- Will it be upper 12's or lower 12's? or a combination of both?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Does anyone know if the rules for the State shoot are posted on a website... somewhere?
> - what time does registration start?
> - What is the address for the shoot?
> - Will there be assigned groups?
> ...


Marcy probably knows more than I do about it. I do know you can shoot both in one day and she came up with and address somewhere. I would PM her.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 2, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> Marcy probably knows more than I do about it. I do know you can shoot both in one day and she came up with and address somewhere. I would PM her.


Yeah... but it would be nice to have the rules posted somewhere on the Internet to avoid the "I heard that ... [you fill in the controversy]"


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Perfectionist said:


> Yeah... but it would be nice to have the rules posted somewhere on the Internet to avoid the "I heard that ... [you fill in the controversy]"


I guess there might be some details coming. You can contact Brandon (TRU PRO) and I'm sure he can help you.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Brandon is hosting the shoot at Liberty, All I have right now is a flyer he sent me. 
He prefers everyone shoot all targets in one day. 

They flyer is posted in a thread here on AT, go to the shoots section and the Virginia section.

Here's a link for those who don't want to search.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1498076

Any other info will either be posted as available OR you can find out when you get there. 

Yes, there will be a chrono.
Yes, peer groups will be assigned.
Yes, there are shotgun start times.

The payback schedule and yardage guidelines are all on the ASA website and these are the rules that will be used.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Perfectionist said:


> Not to hijack the thread... but you can always come out to Coyote Creek and shoot for fun. There is a shoot on Saturday. For the competitive folks, they can brush up a little before the state shoot.
> 
> Now back out your regularly scheduled show...


This is a great course to get in your last minute practice for the State Shoot. They use official targets and the terrain is challenging.


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

I wish i could make it but I can't.


----------



## tarsel (Aug 15, 2010)

*i can do all things*



3dn4jc said:


> I wish i could make it but I can't.


its nice to see someone whos not ashamed of the '' word''. keep up the ''good fight'' finish the race my brother. yours in christ good luck this fall....tarsel


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

tarsel said:


> its nice to see someone whos not ashamed of the '' word''. keep up the ''good fight'' finish the race my brother. yours in christ good luck this fall....tarsel


thank you:thumb:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Less than a week until the state shoot.:wink:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Less than a week Bob what have you ben smoking ? Today's the 12Th state shoot in the 23 rd and 4th looks like 11-12 Day's there buddy.See you Sat at Johns


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

Kinda torn on the letting everyone shoot issue......

I would rather it be qualified shooters only.....guess we will see


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

crumbe said:


> Kinda torn on the letting everyone shoot issue......
> 
> I would rather it be qualified shooters only.....guess we will see


If that's what they decide, I'm fine with that. I just hope there are plenty of qualified shooters that make it there. I just want to see a successful shoot.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Anyone and everyone should be allowed to shoot. Anyone NOT shooting the championship would be shooting the course as a "fun" or practice shoot, i.e. their scores will neither be recorded nor posted nor trophies awarded. That's my opinion and it's only worth the paper it's written on.

I'm planning to shoot at 1:00 Sunday. *Come And Get You Some......*if you can!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Anyone and everyone should be allowed to shoot. Anyone NOT shooting the championship would be shooting the course as a "fun" or practice shoot, i.e. their scores will neither be recorded nor posted nor trophies awarded. That's my opinion and it's only worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> I'm planning to shoot at 1:00 Sunday. *Come And Get You Some......*if you can!


I agree with you Kent, let some others shoot if they want. But,....I'm not in the loop.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I keep hearing good agruements from both sides. 

It's not my decision to make on this one. 
We should be hearing from Brandon soon as to what the decision is.

I would hate to be shooting in a group and have my arrow deflected out by a fun shooter.


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> Anyone and everyone should be allowed to shoot. Anyone NOT shooting the championship would be shooting the course as a "fun" or practice shoot, i.e. their scores will neither be recorded nor posted nor trophies awarded. That's my opinion and it's only worth the paper it's written on.
> 
> I'm planning to shoot at 1:00 Sunday. *Come And Get You Some......*if you can!


Hope to see you there Kent....havent seen ya all year.


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> I keep hearing good agruements from both sides.
> 
> It's not my decision to make on this one.
> We should be hearing from Brandon soon as to what the decision is.


either way....Im pretty sure I'll live


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> I keep hearing good agruements from both sides.
> 
> It's not my decision to make on this one.
> We should be hearing from Brandon soon as to what the decision is.
> ...


 That is simple enough to let the qualified shooters be in the shooting rotation & the practice / fun shooters shoot last every time. These days I have turned in to a field shooter at best. Whatever I had going for me in 3D has long since left. But I can on occasion put one in the 14. So practice or fun is about all I could handle.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> I keep hearing good agruements from both sides.
> 
> It's not my decision to make on this one.
> We should be hearing from Brandon soon as to what the decision is.
> ...


I wouldn't expect someone shooting in the championship would be _required _to shoot with a 'fun' shooter. I expect championship 'peer' groups would NOT include 'fun' shooters.


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

It sounds pretty racist against folks who work alot of weekends and cant make the qualifiers.Who cares, I will just keep my group of 7 people in work, there lost $ my gain!!!!


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

WAMJ said:


> It sounds pretty racist against folks who work alot of weekends and cant make the qualifiers.Who cares, I will just keep my group of 7 people in work, there lost $ my gain!!!!


I dont get it...if people worked so much on the weekends and could not make any of the 10-15 qualifiers why is it so important to make this shoot and just be shooting for fun?? There are other shoots that weekend to make. Coyote Creek is having a shoot. And I think there will be one at Kingsborough also.

I dont really care either way not enough to get bent out of shape about it anyway...but do think this is the state championships and should be for qualified shooters...I dont want to get stuck behind a group of non-qualified shooters that have no reason to get through the targets and get done, especially since we will be shooting all 40 in one day and I am driving 4 hours to get there...nor do I want to be in a group with a non-qualified person and get kicked out by one of their arrows....

either way though, I will still shoot....


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

I know this is just my opinon and just like something else we all have one, but who cares if someone is qualified or not. The last thing we need to be doing is telling people they cant shoot. Mayby they are new to the sport, or just havent had the time to shoot as much as some of have. Thats no reson to nock them down and tell them they cant shoot, I dont know of a single club in the state that couldnt use more members or shooters at every event they hold. It is the state shoot, but im prety sure not a single one of the qualifed shooters there are relying on their prize money to pay the bills this month. I say let them shoot, if they are qualified they shoot for the title if they arent they shoot just to have fun. I consider it good for the ASA and simply good sportsmanship to let them shoot. So if your not qualifed, and they do let you shoot your more than welcome in my group.
Matt


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

tryinhardarcher said:


> I know this is just my opinon and just like something else we all have one, but who cares if someone is qualified or not. The last thing we need to be doing is telling people they cant shoot. Mayby they are new to the sport, or just havent had the time to shoot as much as some of have. Thats no reson to nock them down and tell them they cant shoot, I dont know of a single club in the state that couldnt use more members or shooters at every event they hold. It is the state shoot, but im prety sure not a single one of the qualifed shooters there are relying on their prize money to pay the bills this month. I say let them shoot, if they are qualified they shoot for the title if they arent they shoot just to have fun. I consider it good for the ASA and simply good sportsmanship to let them shoot. So if your not qualifed, and they do let you shoot your more than welcome in my group.
> Matt


Well said, myself and my family have qualified every year and not been able to make the shoot but once, this year we did not make a qualifier, all the shoots I have been in you should not worry about being stuck behind the fun shooters we shoot for fun we r not glassing then breathing and shooting we get up there grip n rip and move on. 5,8,10,12,or14 we pull and shoot the next one smileing the whole time.


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

crumbe said:


> I dont get it...if people worked so much on the weekends and could not make any of the 10-15 qualifiers why is it so important to make this shoot and just be shooting for fun?? There are other shoots that weekend to make. Coyote Creek is having a shoot. And I think there will be one at Kingsborough also.
> 
> I dont really care either way not enough to get bent out of shape about it anyway...but do think this is the state championships and should be for qualified shooters...I dont want to get stuck behind a group of non-qualified shooters that have no reason to get through the targets and get done, especially since we will be shooting all 40 in one day and I am driving 4 hours to get there...nor do I want to be in a group with a non-qualified person and get kicked out by one of their arrows....
> 
> either way though, I will still shoot....


I understand your thoughts as well,like you said you will be driving four hours I can drive several hours as well to shoot but when a shoot is twenty minutes away it would be crazy to drive that far Agusta Archers is also having a shoot we can go there.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea I can't think of a club that is interested in turning away $ and future shooters. 
I didn't realize there was so many shoots going on the same weekend. That might draw some shooters away from the state shoot.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Yea I can't think of a club that is interested in turning away $ and future shooters.
> I didn't realize there was so many shoots going on the same weekend. That might draw some shooters away from the state shoot.


It's good that there are other shoots that weekend, I think. 

I guess if it was a regular "club" then turning away shooters would be counter productive. As it stands Liberty doesn't have shoots open to the public, and I don't think they (the college higher ups) want the "public" there. I think Brandon had to pull some strings just to get the State Shoot there in the first place.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> As it stands Liberty doesn't have shoots open to the public, and I don't think they *(the college higher ups) want the "public" there.* I think Brandon had to pull some strings just to get the State Shoot there in the first place.


I believe you're right and for the life of me can't figure why. I have sent letters and made some phone calls regarding this...what good it did probably nothing but I voiced my thoughts. I do think Brandon had to "work" just to get the state shoot followed through on so thanks to him for that.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> I believe you're right and for the life of me can't figure why. I have sent letters and made some phone calls regarding this...what good it did probably nothing but I voiced my thoughts. I do think Brandon had to "work" just to get the state shoot followed through on so thanks to him for that.


 What Brandon has done to keep the 3D club from drying up has been a thankless job, and to have the tournament at Liberty is a good thing. Hopefully it will be a success. I know there were those that didn't want it to happen there for whatever reason, but there will always be competition for being a host club. For 2011 it is Liberty & I hope as many as possible show up and shoot. 
A big thank you to Mike Davis & Brandon Reyes for getting it worked out.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> What Brandon has done to keep the 3D club from drying up has been a thankless job, and to have the tournament at Liberty is a good thing. Hopefully it will be a success. I know there were those that didn't want it to happen there for whatever reason, but there will always be competition for being a host club. For 2011 it is Liberty & I hope as many as possible show up and shoot.
> A big thank you to Mike Davis & Brandon Reyes for getting it worked out.


I hear you, I am really excited about the tournament. Except for those gnats that bite me, I'm ready for them this time.

Thanks Mike & Brandon!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Less than a week away ,cant wait.Hope to see you there .


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll be taking my beat down on Sunday. Most likely I'll be shooting at 1 pm.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> I'll be taking my beat down on Sunday. Most likely I'll be shooting at 1 pm.


 Saturday or Sunday it looks as if the Heat index will apply the beat-down. Guess I'll have to carry a thermos full of hot


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Got the word, 
Only qualified shooters will be allowed to shoot at the state championship.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> Got the word,
> Only qualified shooters will be allowed to shoot at the state championship.


Here is a question Marcy. If you plan on shooting it all in one day you surely can shoot all the targets and not wait around to shoot the other half at 1:00. It'll be WAY TOO hot to wait around till peak heat to finish out 15 targets. I'd say we'll be lucky to get through the day without someone suffering heat stroke as it is. 98 without out the heat index is what they are calling for. I'll be drenched in sweat before leaving the practice range. Might be walking around with an umbrella to stay out of the sun.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Here is a question Marcy. If you plan on shooting it all in one day you surely can shoot all the targets and not wait around to shoot the other half at 1:00. It'll be WAY TOO hot to wait around till peak heat to finish out 15 targets. I'd say we'll be lucky to get through the day without someone suffering heat stroke as it is. 98 without out the heat index is what they are calling for. I'll be drenched in sweat before leaving the practice range. Might be walking around with an umbrella to stay out of the sun.


Actually everyone should shoot all 30 at one time. The additional shoot time at 1pm is for folks who show up and start at that time. not for the early group to shoot their second half. 

It's just another shoot time for those who don't want to start shooting early. (9am)

I'm going to freeze a few bottles of water to carry in my stool. Everyone should stay hydrated, the heat stroke was a concern of mine as well.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> Got the word,
> Only qualified shooters will be allowed to shoot at the state championship.


 NICE!!!!!!!! 

I wish all the shooters my best. I hope everyone enjoys the facility. It is a great place & I know Brandon will have a top notch course set. 

I hope the heat doesn't keep people away. Too much work goes into these things too have poor turn-outs.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

XForce Girl said:


> Actually everyone should shoot all 30 at one time. The additional shoot time at 1pm is for folks who show up and start at that time. not for the early group to shoot their second half.
> 
> It's just another shoot time for those who don't want to start shooting early. (9am)
> 
> I'm going to freeze a few bottles of water to carry in my stool. Everyone should stay hydrated, the heat stroke was a concern of mine as well.


Good! I had someone explain it that we'd have to shoot both starts and I was not liking that idea. Yea, water will be a premium on both those days but especially on Saturday. Will need to put drinking into my shot routine. I know some that already do that but not the drinking I'm talking about.:wink:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

The way you sweat Bob it will look like it rained puddles everywhere.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> The way you sweat Bob it will look like it rained puddles everywhere.


People shooting behind me will have slippery ground to stand on!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> People shooting behind me will have slippery ground to stand on!


Thanks for the heads up!!

Note to Brandon, "Don't put me in a group behind Bob!!"


----------



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

XForce Girl said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!
> 
> Note to Brandon, "Don't put me in a group behind Bob!!"


You might want to bring you mud boots, just in case. :wink:


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

See yall shortly!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

How do you spell hot???

Power Line


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> How do you spell hot???
> 
> Power Line


When I finally got to my Jeep the thermometer said it was 107 degrees, that was at about 3:30

One person in my group got sick from the heat and I had to have Mike come get her on the 4-wheeler


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bo Bob said:


> How do you spell hot???
> 
> Power Line


Weenie Boy!!!!!!!


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

The thermometer in our Yukon said 119 when we got in it. Thanks to Mike Davis and Roy Cox for their help cooling her off.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

gobblemg said:


> The thermometer in our Yukon said 119 when we got in it. Thanks to Mike Davis and Roy Cox for their help cooling her off.



It was too damn hot. Great shooting today Ronnie!


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

That was a great range today. Brandon, Mike, and everyone else that helped out did a great job. I shot terrible, but had a great time so I can't complain.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

New name for that shoot could be Hotter than Haties ASA state shoot. Man was it hot in the sun on the power line ,in the shade it was a lot better .I had a great time shooting with Melvin and Ryan .Melvin shot great 12 up .Big Thanks to Branden ,Mike ,Jeff and Zac for setting up a great course .Now all I have to do is sit in the AC and wait for the call to pick up my new bow (that I won )Good luck to ho ever win's it .


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

They did a great job setting it up! It was hot was never so happy to get in the ac, John your not going to win that bow I am lol


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I hope you do Wesley ,that way some where down the line I might get to shoot it .


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

Nick one the bow john maybe he will let u shoot it


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm sure he will .I'm glad he won he needs a new Bow( MATHEWS )Congrats Nick great shooting also.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

It was a great course as long as you like challenging and interesting. 

I appreciate all the work and effort Brandon Reyes put into making it a quality course. A lot of folks pitched in pulling targets and packing up. :wink: Brandon had about as fine a group of flunkies working for him as you'll find anywhere. I hope he gave them a pat on the head. :becky:

Mike Davis and Marcy Reese did a great job taking care of the awards and organizing while spending 2 days enjoying the "cool" breezes. :wink: Though it was a scorcher at the power line targets it was nothing compared to the hot air being generated by folks Sunday afternoon at the finish. At times there was so much hot air being blown and BS'ing that hiding in the port-a-pottie sitting in the sun to cool down WAS an option.........and it smelled better!! If it hadn't been so entertaining I don't know how Mike would have survived.

We all should appreciate Liberty University letting their grounds be used for the state championship tournament. The terrain has everything to make for a challenging and interesting course. I hope they let future 3D tournaments be held on their grounds.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

It was hot, a good course though. Where will the scores be posted?


----------



## blackheel (Jan 5, 2011)

I was just going to ask the same thing Extreme...


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

They are on AT in the Virginia forum.


----------



## 3D_shooter84 (Feb 17, 2009)

Reults are posted here....http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1498076&p=1061444205#post1061444205


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks


----------

